# Ridgid K750



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Hey all I'm looking to possibly get a Ridgid K750 for a 125' x5/8".

I have a big boy Gorlitz Go68 150'x3/4"
And a few smaller Ridgid Machines.
(K380 and a k45)

But I need something I can bring inside a customers house and snake a mainline from a pulled toilet.

Opinions and suggestions?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Spartan 300


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

If you want to go the Ridgid route then add an extra zero to that model number and you've got the machine you want. 

I would personally recommend a Duracable DM175. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackhawk (Jul 23, 2014)

The K750 is a piece of trash, no inner drum = worthless. If the Ridgid K7500 is too large then get a Spartan 300.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

The 750 isn't that bad of a machine. I used one for years and once you get to know it, it'll clean just fine. Many times I've been out 200' with 5/8... but I'd say that's not only pushing it's limits but also seriously putting yourself, the machine/cable and property in danger.

That said, a 300 is the way to go. Has better capability, faster, stronger, smaller in size.

If you can find a good used 300 or have the $ to buy new, it's worth the extra upfront cost over the 750.

I'm going to hang onto my 750 as a backup.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The K-7500 is a much better machine than the K-750...


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm not trying to stir the pot but I would not buy a new 300 with that Chinese motor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I thought spartan is made in America?


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

gear junkie said:


> I thought spartan is made in America?


Assymbled in America. The new brake motors are made in China. I've spoken my mind plenty about the break feature, you know my opinion on it, however whether you like the break (pun intinded) or not the motor will burn up In a year or 2 after heavy balls to the walls use. I've seen 2 Chinese motors actually catch on FIRE!if you go spartan, put your own AMERICAN motor on it.

Op you're used to sleds anyways, why not a go-62 or a duracable dm30 (both are available with an enclosed drum) to run 5/8? I have never run a 750, but the 7500 is a nice machine.(for an upright) personally I like the speedrunner 91 for 5/8 almost as much as I like the dm30 for 11/16. The speedrooter fits 125' of 5/8 and has a better drum for splatter control than spartan.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

cable or root said:


> Assymbled in America. The new brake motors are made in China. I've spoken my mind plenty about the break feature, you know my opinion on it, however whether you like the break (pun intinded) or not the motor will burn up In a year or 2 after heavy balls to the walls use. I've seen 2 Chinese motors actually catch on FIRE!if you go spartan, put your own AMERICAN motor on it.


Good to know. I've been wondering what/how they changed. Thanks!


----------

